# What does tapering mean?



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I know, this is simple.

But this section is here for a reason


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Its quite simple. The band can be staight cut- One inch wide at each end of the band. It could be tapered cut- Lets say one inch on one end and 3/4 inch on the other. Hence the name taper. You may also find this section of the forum helpful http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tapering allows the band to contract faster. In turn making your projectile fly faster. The aggressiveness of your taper will dictate how long your bands will last. There can be a happy middle ground. Most folks seem to use a slight taper.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Tapering means the bands go from thick at the fork end to thin where it meets the pouch. Which like Btoon84 said, makes it contract faster which makes it shoot faster. And the more tapered they are, the faster they'll shoot but the less shots they'll make before tearing.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Tapering = more speed, less longevity.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Tapered bands shoots faster not because it contracts faster, but because it has less mass and weight at the pouch area. Less mass to be accelerated = more speed.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Tapering = more speed, less longevity.


Yup, this be the basics. The trick is finding the happy middle ground. \

Now it's all about experimentation.

Your final results will depend on: taper, draw length, ammo weight, and band material.

Don't sweat it too much. A little experimentation will go a long way.

One of my favorite set ups is double layer Theraband silver cut 7/8" x 1/2" for 3/8" steel. (at about 450% elongation)

Maybe some others here will be kind enough to share their favorite set ups for their preferred ammo?

It's nice to have a starting point for this kinda stuff.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Perhaps for completeness tapering...or 'pseudotapering'...with tubes should be mentioned. A form of tapering is achieved by looping a tube at the fork end so that part of the tube is doubled. This can be anything from mild wherein the doubling does not extend far beyond the forks through to an extreme pseudotaper wherein the doubling continues NEARLY to the pouch

Maybe also worth mentioning "Bunny Ears" which can contribute to a tapering effect. These are loops of tube attached to the forks and through which the main tubes are connected to the frame. The Bunny Ears are of a heavier rubber than the main tubes so that a tapering effect is achieved.

If pseudotapered tubes are attached via Bunny Ears then a 'double-pseudotaper. can be created. These can be very powerful


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ta·per (t














p







r)

n.

1. A small or very slender candle.
2. A long wax-coated wick used to light candles or gas lamps.
3. A source of feeble light.
4.
a. A gradual decrease in thickness or width of an elongated object.
b. A gradual decrease, as in action or force.
v. ta·pered, ta·per·ing, ta·pers
v.intr.
1. To become gradually narrower or thinner toward one end.
2. To diminish or lessen gradually. Often used with off: The storm finally tapered off.
v.tr.
1. To make thinner or narrower at one end.
2. To make smaller gradually.
adj.
Gradually decreasing in size toward a point.
[Middle English, from Old English tapor, possibly ultimately from Latin papyrus, papyrus (sometimes used for candlewicks); see paper.]
taper·ing·ly adv.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

gradual decrease in size from one side to the other.


----------

